# FlashMe v8 released



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2007)

*FlashMe v8 released*

Yes, really!








olimar has released a new version of the FlashMe firmware replacement. This new version brings a few fixes to the table, and a new variant that stops the auto-booting of slot 2 adapters has also been introduced. Beware if you own a DSLink though, as the MK1/2 booting routines that the DSLink uses to boot have been removed in this version. Here's the changes:





			
				olimar  said:
			
		

> holy crap, it's a flashme update.Â about damn time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: It seems the page has just been updated with v8a. This minor update allows the recovery code to boot from both slot-1 and slot-2 carts (slot-1 is checked first), and changes the recovery key combo to START+SELECT. Also, the no-autoboot version now boots from slot-2 when SELECT is held (instead of A+B+X+Y).






Download at Home page


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 30, 2007)

Whoa. o.o

This might actually be useful once my R4 arrives.


----------



## tshu (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh sure now it comes out, after I unflashed my DS the other day to get rid of the autoboot


----------



## Jax (Apr 30, 2007)

I have an R4, so I don't need flashme. Does this version have something useful for me?


----------



## damnet (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> I have an R4, so I don't need flashme. Does this version have something useful for me?



Only the recover feature I guess, in case you run something that bricks your DS, though I must say that I've never needed to use  it to recover my ds for over 2 years now running all sorts of home brew and stuff..


----------



## MaHe (Apr 30, 2007)

The recovery mode is only useful if you have EZ 3-in-1 or old, GBA era flashcarts. Unfortunately. :'(


----------



## Covarr (Apr 30, 2007)

This is useful if you want to be able to play download play from pirated games but don't want the slot 2 autoboot feature.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Apr 30, 2007)

Whoa...I just did this, and was going to get my dad to watch the screen while I made the short...But when I hit X B X B it started flashing by itself. I didn't even need to short it? I suppose if you already flashed it once with flashme you dont need to short it again for the updates?

Weird...

Also, it does make a little 'ding' every percent it goes up, so you no longer even need to look at the screen! Pretty nifty. So far no problems, but then again, it doesn't really do much because I only own a M3 DS Simply...


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 30, 2007)

Uhh, yay I guess. There was already a small mod to flashme to make it not autoboot slot-2 that Lick made so this update isn't too great. Saw it on GBAdev, but I haven't tried it yet since I'm still using Slot-2 cards. I'll go find the thread...

I foundz it


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 30, 2007)

well i bricked my ds using this, weird i started it and it said percentage was 66% and then i shorted it and now it wont work

*edit nevermind

They really should put in the readme if you short it when updating from Flashme 7 and try using recovery mode it wont work. You must power on and hold x+y+b+a


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Apr 30, 2007)

x+y+b+a IS recovery mode


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 30, 2007)

"Firmware recovery

If the DS firmware is damaged after installing FlashMe, it can be fixed using the recovery mode in FlashMe, accessible by holding Start+Select+A+B at power on."


----------



## Tri-Z (Apr 30, 2007)

for those who have upgraded to the v8 which one did you use? as there are multible ones on the site
there is one labeled Original version, will this version be the one that you will have to hold A B X Y when power on to goto slot 2 flashcart.  because I see further down 
No autoboot (stealth) : "PASS" check is removed. SLOT-2 is only booted when A,B,X,Y are held.
so is original version same as v7? as in if slot 1 and slot 2 carts are inserted it will boot to slot 2?


----------



## skydoune (Apr 30, 2007)

Great, just when I flashed both my ds this morning... do I have to do something special to update them, "recovery mode"? or do I flash them like I normally would have like when they had an original firmware? One phat one lite.


----------



## peepoop (Apr 30, 2007)

If I'm upgrading from v7, do I still need to bridge the two points?  Or will it just go?


----------



## Nocturno (Apr 30, 2007)

this new noflashme works with DS Lite?


----------



## adgloride (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(peepoop @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> If I'm upgrading from v7, do I still need to bridge the two points?Â Or will it just go?



More than likely depending on the version of you DS.  If you have an original PHAT you may get away with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2007)

On both the phat and the lite DS's I just upgraded the flashme on, they started from 66% and needed to bridge the thingiemajig so yeah you still need to brige, just for a shorter ammount of time.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 30, 2007)

If there is no slot-1 card in, will it autoboot slot2?


----------



## ryohki (Apr 30, 2007)

so I upgrade it, even though I don't have to.....
and my  dsphat doesn't need bridging but the DSL does.
madness
edit: also, 66% doesn't brick your DS.


----------



## bsbsbs (Apr 30, 2007)

there seems to be another update,

""PASS" check is removed. SLOT-2 is only booted when SELECT held."


----------



## leonardo71286 (Apr 30, 2007)

What about the sleep mode issue when booting from SLOT-2 without anything in SLOT-1?
Also, does a DSLite with flashme v7 in it, need bridging to upgrade to this?


----------



## ryohki (Apr 30, 2007)

mine did, yes.
but my dsphat with v7 did not


----------



## adgloride (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(leonardo71286 @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> What about the sleep mode issue when booting from SLOT-2 without anything in SLOT-1?
> Also, does a DSLite with flashme v7 in it, need bridging to upgrade to this?



The sleep mode is nothing to do with flashme.  You need a game cart, passme etc... in the slot 1 for sleep mode to work.


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 1, 2007)

I had v7 on here and you need to short it for that, but if you are upgrading from v7 to v8 I did not need to short it again for this one. It did it on its own and I didn't even need to open the battery case. I have a Phat NDS-V2 by the way.


----------



## cory1492 (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(bsbsbs @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> there seems to be another update,
> 
> ""PASS" check is removed. SLOT-2 is only booted when SELECT held."
> 
> ...


Nice, recovery code can now boot slot1 cards too, and the key combos are simplified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Noting of course, that to update the recovery code one HAS to short SL1.


----------



## furyoo (May 1, 2007)

I upgraded my V7 without having to short anything. DS Lite here.


----------



## Torte (May 1, 2007)

What's the point really?  You can load up slot-1 just by holding down select.. don't tell me you guys are that lazy.


----------



## Mewgia (May 1, 2007)

Yes, we are. It's actually quite annoying to have to quickly go press and hold that tiny little button after flicking the power switch (well for ds lite anyway). Seriously, you should try doing that four times a day minimum. It gets extremely annoying.


----------



## Seeker108 (May 1, 2007)

So if i want to boot slot 1 before slot 2 i should get the no autoboot version or should i just upgrade from V7 using normal?

For example, i plan on purchasing the ez flash 3 in 1. I currently have V7 flashme and i want it to automatically boot the Ezflash slot 1 on startup and not the gba part.


----------



## faceless (May 1, 2007)

if you want to boot slot-1 first, use the no-autoboot version


----------



## Sir VG (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What about the sleep mode issue when booting from SLOT-2 without anything in SLOT-1?



As stated, it has nothing to do with FlashMe.  That's a physical issue with the NDS.  The DS card is designed to short out a couple of circuits in the DS, allowing sleep mode to activate.


I just updated mine DSPhat from v7 to v8.  I did have to short my SL-1 again.  Used the autoboot no-stealth version because my warranty is null anyways, plus I use a good old M3 Perfect.


----------



## funwithplaydough (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if the FlashMe8a version has the 4 level light brightness feature for the DSlite like the FlashMe7Lite version?

thx


----------



## loopy (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(funwithplaydough @ May 1 2007 said:


> Does anyone know if the FlashMe8a version has the 4 level light brightness feature for the DSlite like the FlashMe7Lite version?


Yes, it does.


----------



## paolo90 (May 1, 2007)

I could use this with my R4DS right? Or do I have to use my supercard miniSD?


----------



## leetdude_007 (May 1, 2007)

This is confusing for me because I never had to flash my firmware. I came to late into the homebrew scene, and diverted to slot-1


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicandtails @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> Whoa...I just did this, and was going to get my dad to watch the screen while I made the short...But when I hit X B X B it started flashing by itself. I didn't even need to short it? I suppose if you already flashed it once with flashme you dont need to short it again for the updates?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Also, it does make a little 'ding' every percent it goes up, so you no longer even need to look at the screen! Pretty nifty. So far no problems, but then again, it doesn't really do much because I only own a M3 DS Simply...



Did flashing your DS improve any download play?  Like Nanostray?


----------



## Seeker108 (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(faceless @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> if you want to boot slot-1 first, use the no-autoboot version



Alright, thanks. i will get around to flashing soon.


----------



## Opium (May 1, 2007)

I just updated my lite to v8a stealth (no autoboot). It works like a charm. I had to short the circuit again though. I lost my old faithful flashing tool so I had to make a new one which worked great. Flashing done in 10 seconds.

This version of flashme also fixes the brightness setting on start up. Previously the second the ds lite is turned on it starts up at mid brightness then goes to whatever brightness setting you had. Now it starts up normal by going straight to the brightness setting you have. No one can easily tell it's flashed now. Great stuff, a big thank you to the authors of flashme!


----------



## jaxxster (May 1, 2007)

when flashing v8a does it start from 0% this time so giving us a chance of bricking?


----------



## funwithplaydough (May 1, 2007)

I just flashed my ds lite to flashme8a and it started from 0% and I had to jump the connections as well.


----------



## cory1492 (May 1, 2007)

On my lite, going from V7-8 it went to 66% and needed shorting, and going from v8 to v8a it needed shorting right from 0% (No autoboot - no stealth).


----------



## miikes (May 1, 2007)

just upgraded my ds lite (v7), my sis' lite (v7) and my mom's ds (v6). each time I had to short from 0%..


----------



## paolo90 (May 1, 2007)

My DS Phat needed shorting from 0% too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Successfully flashed with no autoboot - stealth. Works great


----------



## miikes (May 1, 2007)

now if only they make an wpa enabled flashme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one can dream right?


----------



## furyoo (May 1, 2007)

Hmm that's weird. As stated before, I updated mine without shorting. Could this be because of the cards we're using? I have a Supercard Lite.


----------



## paolo90 (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(furyoo @ May 1 2007 said:


> Hmm that's weird. As stated before, I updated mine without shorting. Could this be because of the cards we're using? I have a Supercard Lite.


Doubtful, I'm guessing it's the firmware version. Mine was v6, which is probably why it needed a short to flash.


----------



## poloman (May 1, 2007)

why would using a 3-in-1 mean i would need to flash my dsl? are gba homebrew/games more likely to brick it?


----------



## mcbey (May 1, 2007)

I did noautoboot flashme withmy Phat, form v7 to v8a, had to short it, not that big a deal.

I think v8 didn't always require the short, but v8a is requiring it, maby because it gets rid of auto boot?


----------



## tisti (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> I have an R4, so I don't need flashme. Does this version have something useful for me?



Running unsigned games via download and play...


----------



## pelago (May 1, 2007)

And optionally removing the health & safety screen.


----------



## mcbey (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(pelago @ May 1 2007 said:


> And optionally removing the health & safety screen.



yeah maby you dont know what flashme is, It always removes thr warning screen and theres versons that dont

you could have just read other posts... or the first one... or gone to the download page...


----------



## Opium (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mcbey @ May 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pelago @ May 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And optionally removing the health & safety screen.
> ...



what? I think you missed the point of pelago's post....


----------



## faceless (May 1, 2007)

since people seem to be reporting this...

i flashed my phat from stealth v7 to stealth v8a and it required shorting at 0%, then i flashed my lite from stealth v7 to no autoboot stealth v8a and it also required shorting at 0%!


----------



## alfun9 (May 1, 2007)

Would it be worth flashing to even though I have a m3 simply? Am I correct in thinking that it would make download play more compatible? Ie would it work better to do flashme to unflashed rather than unflashed to unflashed download play?


----------



## Opium (May 1, 2007)

I've now updated the GBAtemp Flashme Guide to include the new v8a flashme files and a brief description of the new key combinations.


----------



## adgloride (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(faceless @ May 1 2007 said:


> since people seem to be reporting this...
> 
> i flashed my phat from stealth v7 to stealth v8a and it required shorting at 0%, then i flashed my lite from stealth v7 to no autoboot stealth v8a and it also required shorting at 0%!



It just depends on what version of the phat you have.  If you have the phat that uses the V1 passkeys like the orignial superpass, it won't need shorting.  The newer phat that uses the passcard like the superpass V2 it will need shorting.  All the DS lites will need shorting.


----------



## 754boy (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 1 2007 said:


> It just depends on what version of the phat you have.Â If you have the phat that uses the V1 passkeys like the orignial superpass, it won't need shorting.



Actually my old Phat needed shorting too. Flashing stopped at 66% and I had to short to finish.


----------



## slayerspud (May 1, 2007)

Will the verison of NoFlashMe on that site work with a DSL?


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 1, 2007)

Now that I can Recovery Mode with only my Slot-1, I am so psyched! I can't wait to get home from school and flash it (again..).
I feel the only thing that made a Slot-2 worth it was the Recovery Mode with FlashMe, but now its pretty much worthless to me (I was going to buy one, thankfully I stuck with my M3DSSimply) unless I want GBA, which I could care less about (emulators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

So yeah, I'll report if from v8 to v8a if I need to bridge it on my NDS-V2.


----------



## alfun9 (May 1, 2007)

Could someone anwser the question about download play? Does it work better to ge from unflashed to unflashed or flashed to unflashed?


----------



## RexNebular (May 1, 2007)

The receiving DS should be flashed.  That way it should run anything the other DS sends to it.  It makes no difference if the sending DS is flashed or not since the signature is only checked by the receiving DS.


----------



## alfun9 (May 1, 2007)

Yes I know that, but thats not the question. The question is which will provide better results when sending to a unflashed ds?


----------



## miikes (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(alfun9 @ May 2 2007 said:


> Yes I know that, but thats not the question. The question is which will provide better results when sending to a unflashed ds?


I've got a couple of dss at home and I'd say that whether or not you ds lite download play is rather hit or miss on the game. The benefit to having a flashed ds is that you'd get a couple more hits than a non-flashed one.


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicandtails @ May 1 2007 said:


> Now that I can Recovery Mode with only my Slot-1, I am so psyched! I can't wait to get home from school and flash it (again..).
> I feel the only thing that made a Slot-2 worth it was the Recovery Mode with FlashMe, but now its pretty much worthless to me (I was going to buy one, thankfully I stuck with my M3DSSimply) unless I want GBA, which I could care less about (emulators
> 
> 
> ...



I just flashed it on my NDS-v2 which had v8 on it (before the alpha) but I did indeed need to bridge the connection. Unfortunately, the eyeglass screwdriver I used the first time that worked so well is in my teachers desk (it's his), so I resorted to using mine (which failed) and then used a paperclip (which worked). So yea, v8a needs bridging.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (May 1, 2007)

I don't know but I think that flashed DS still makes the data signature invalid to non-flashed DS. Could anyone test this one (all my friends that I will see tomorrow have flashed DS).


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 1, 2007)

Yea I thought so too, but apparently it has something to do with the M3DSS and the R4 (which I'm assuming you have)


----------



## babelfish (May 1, 2007)

OK, so let me make sure I got this right:

No buttons held -> boot to NDS menu, where you can select to run a GBA or NDS game
SELECT held -> Boot slot 2 flashcart into NDS mode

Also, can you enable autoboot for the NDS menu (like you can in the official BIOS), so that:

No buttons held -> load slot 1 flashcart / load NDS game
B button held -> load slot 2 into GBA mode / load GBA game

Thanx for any help guys


----------



## lolsjoel (May 2, 2007)

If I have Flashme v7 on my Lite, but now primarily use my R4, and only use my SC for transferring saves via Rain, is there any point in upgrading to v8?


----------



## Mewgia (May 2, 2007)

YES. Upgrade to Flashme v8a no-autoboot to make it so that you do not have to hold select to skip the slot-2 autoboot (rather, you do the opposite, hold select to boot into the SC's DS menu). You will also be able to run the recovery console from your slot-1 card alone if you upgrade to 8a.


----------



## DrTek (May 2, 2007)

y00 peniz will grow bigger too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this new version is teh shit!


----------



## Foie (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> I just updated my lite to v8a stealth (no autoboot). It works like a charm. I had to short the circuit again though. I lost my old faithful flashing tool so I had to make a new one which worked great. Flashing done in 10 seconds.
> 
> This version of flashme also fixes the brightness setting on start up. Previously the second the ds lite is turned on it starts up at mid brightness then goes to whatever brightness setting you had. Now it starts up normal by going straight to the brightness setting you have. No one can easily tell it's flashed now. Great stuff, a big thank you to the authors of flashme!



You had better have used the DS Lite flashing tool video that I made for your guide to flashme a while back.


----------



## paolo90 (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(bobitos @ May 1 2007 said:


> If I have Flashme v7 on my Lite, but now primarily use my R4, and only use my SC for transferring saves via Rain, is there any point in upgrading to v8?


If you want your SC to be there and want your SLOT-1 to be the first to be booted, this update does it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's why I re-flashed mine, so that I don't have to press select everytime I want to boot R4 with my SUPERCARD SD in too


----------



## Bentso (May 2, 2007)

I have Superkey + SC Lite and I still flashed my DS so I could get rid of health & safety screen. Also battery is said to last longer if you don't have to keep Supekey/Passcard in slot-1. Well without Superkey I lose the sleep feature but I don't think it's that big of a deal.


----------



## Kamakazie (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Bentso @ May 2 2007 said:


> I have Superkey + SC Lite and I still flashed my DS so I could get rid of health & safety screen. Also battery is said to last longer if you don't have to keep Supekey/Passcard in slot-1. Well without Superkey I lose the sleep feature but I don't think it's that big of a deal.



If you stick a normal game into Slot1 you'll regain the sleep ability and you won't have the drain on your battery.  I tend to keep Tetris DS in there at all times.


----------



## 4saken (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Kamakazie @ May 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bentso @ May 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Superkey + SC Lite and I still flashed my DS so I could get rid of health & safety screen. Also battery is said to last longer if you don't have to keep Supekey/Passcard in slot-1. Well without Superkey I lose the sleep feature but I don't think it's that big of a deal.
> ...



Or you can buy a cheap dummy card (eWin manufactures them) which can match your DSL color (or black for DSphats)


----------



## lolsjoel (May 2, 2007)

Will I have to short my DS Lite to go from V7 to V8?


----------



## Tanas (May 2, 2007)

FFS


----------



## testicule (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Sir VG @ May 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you update using M3 ? If I put flashme in my M3 it freezes when browsing the list of game and getting to FlashME.
Where did you put it?


----------



## walkir (May 2, 2007)

Just flashed my DS Phat and DS Lite to FlashMe V8a.

My DS Phat (V2 orig.) with FM V7 had to be bridged again. I never had to bridge it earlier when I went from FM V4 -> V7. So maybe it was time to get my recovery code updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My DS Lite is now flashed with FM V8a (noauto). Only using it with my R4DS anyway.

I used my *R4DS* Slot-1 cart to flash both my DS and DS Lite.
Earlier I flashed my DS Phat using WifiMe and a Flash Advance Pro cart. But WifiMe isn't possible with the Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reason for flashing my DS Lite was mostly to get rid of the Health screen and to get the recovery code.

My DS Phat will still be my "sandbox" DS where I run ReinMoon to manage saves and try all kinds of homebrew from my SuperCard SD.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 3, 2007)

Isnt Wifime really old. Like before the day of flush solutions for the DSLite


----------



## adgloride (May 3, 2007)

From what I can remember about wiifi me, you need a certain wifi adapter installed in the PC to use it.  Then it only works on the DS Phat with V1 firmware.


----------



## walkir (May 3, 2007)

WifiMe has never been an option for DS Lite or any DS with V7 firmware.

But still it's pretty fun to download wifi demos from my computer (like having a download station at home) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On a DS with flashme installed, many smaller homebrew applications worked this way too. But all this was probably 1 1/2 year ago....


----------



## Hit (May 3, 2007)

Flashed my Ds from v7 to v8 tough i again needed to do the battery side screwdriver thingie but they say its not needed if there already is an Flashme on it, anyway i dont see diffrence between old one but i suppose it works better


----------



## walkir (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ May 3 2007 said:


> ...i dont see diffrence between old one but i suppose it works better


The biggest difference is that the recovery code now also works from slot-1 cards.


----------



## MaHe (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, I can run my R4 in the recovery mode, but sadly, I can't run FlashME. I hope R4 team will provide a firmware solution to this problem in case anyone bricks their DS.


----------



## HBK (May 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I hope you can clarify some of my questions please. Now, the new version of FlashMe has come out, as you all know, and well, as I came in late in the homebrew scene, and own a DS-X (but I don't own a Slot-2 device).

Well, I was thinking of flashing my DS, as I want to take off that annoying Health and Safety screen that appears around 10 times a day (I play a lot of DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Well, I'd like to know if the DS-X is compatible with FlashMe. 

Some people say it's pointless if you don't have a Slot 2 device, but I want to get rid of that screen, no more, no less. Is it worth it?

If yes, please give me some tips on what I should do before flashing (I know how to do the process). I own a DS Phat. 

I need various opinions, so I'd appreciate if you could give your thoughts on the matter. Thank you.


----------



## lolsjoel (May 4, 2007)

Ok, I tried flashing this and it didn't work.  I have a Lite with v7 on it and am tried to flash from my R4.  It got to 1% and died.  So, I've tried START+SELECT and START+SELECT+A+B while turning it on to boot it, but neither works.  I just get black screens with the power light being green.  Do I have to boot from my Slot-2 device to get it to go into recovery mode or what?


----------



## ryohki (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(bobitos @ May 4 2007 said:


> Ok, I tried flashing this and it didn't work.Â I have a Lite with v7 on it and am tried to flash from my R4.Â It got to 1% and died.Â So, I've tried START+SELECT and START+SELECT+A+B while turning it on to boot it, but neither works.Â I just get black screens with the power light being green.Â Do I have to boot from my Slot-2 device to get it to go into recovery mode or what?


from what I understand, at 1% then death = Death.
:'( 
sorry to hear that


----------



## lolsjoel (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ryohki @ May 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobitos @ May 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I tried flashing this and it didn't work.Â I have a Lite with v7 on it and am tried to flash from my R4.Â It got to 1% and died.Â So, I've tried START+SELECT and START+SELECT+A+B while turning it on to boot it, but neither works.Â I just get black screens with the power light being green.Â Do I have to boot from my Slot-2 device to get it to go into recovery mode or what?
> ...


Um, really?


----------



## lolsjoel (May 4, 2007)

That would really ruin my day.


----------



## HBK (May 4, 2007)

Well, I did my first flashing experience with my DS-X, and all went OK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No more annoying Health and Safety screen!


----------



## nick_stubbings (May 9, 2007)

bobitos, i had a strange experience like this when i flashed a friends DSLite to V7... it got to 1% and died... tried to restart... nothing... but i tried a few times, and i managed to get to the recovery console... thankfully...

Anyway, i reflashed it and it was fine...

just a thought, if you had a GBAMP or M3 etc (SLOT2 - not too sure about SLOT1 devices, as i dont have one), you could try renaming flashme.nds to "_boot_mp.nds" (no quotes)

this might force it to boot flashme directly...

i dont know... just an idea... hope it helps... tell me if it sounds like im teaching people to suck eggs...

just had another thought have you tried to get to the recovery console? hold A+B+X+Y when you startup...


----------



## bubblejoe (May 24, 2007)

I just flashed my DSL with 8a, and it shut down during the process (I probably touched this damned screw).
All I have now are two white screens.
The led is blinking when I boot with START+SELECT meaning than the recovery code is properly flashed but I still cant boot on my DSX.
Is there a known problem with DSX and recovery mode? Could I fix my DSL using a slot2 device?

Thanks.


----------



## 4saken (May 24, 2007)

Yes you can fix your DS using a slot 2 device. Take out the slot 1 card and it should boot slot 2, from which you can begin reflashing

Generally recovery mode with a slot 1 card is buggy or incomplete (only just implemented).


----------



## bubblejoe (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, good news.
Which slot 2 devices is it compatible with?


----------



## 4saken (May 24, 2007)

It should be compatible with all slot 2 cards. Just to be safe, if you can get your hands on an M3/G6/EZF/*other large names* it should be able to boot into recovery.


----------



## bubblejoe (May 25, 2007)

Fixed it yesterday with a Supercard MiniSD


----------



## jwcgator (Jun 22, 2007)

How do you get to the DS menu with Flashme V8a?

Edit: Oh god I just realized this was over a month old haha.  Sorry D:.  However,  I've found a solution to my needs so disregard this.


----------



## FOUNTAINEER (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm about to flash another ds lite.  This time going from original firmware to flashme v8a.

I'm trying to understand one thing about the new flashme v8a.

*I have a slot-2 m3 adapter and slot-1 cycle evolution.  My goal is for the slot-1 to boot first without me having to press or hold any buttons at startup.  Also have an option to to boot to slot-2 by holding some buttons.*

which flashme should i use.. i think *noauto* will do what i want but hoping for some clarification for those who have tried either or.  what combination buttons do what, including recovery mode?

*flashmev8a* or *flashmev8a_noauto*

From what i understand.
flashmev8a will boot to slot 2 autobatically?
flashmev8a_no auto will boot to slot 1 automatically?
by holding a button(s) with either flashme8a will reverse the process and boot to the other slot.


Also is there a noflashmev8 that reverts back to original firmware state and that keeps the picochat colour check?

thanks


----------



## Sir VG (Oct 27, 2007)

While I don't have any slot-1 carts to test, it appears autoboot is boot from slot-2.  Probably the best option (given your situation) is to use the autoboot version, then if you don't want to use slot-2, pull out the cart.  If that doesn't work, then just set your DS to boot a DS game if inserted (done in the menu settings).  But that's just theory - I can't test it.

And yes, there is a noflashme version on the page linked in the first post.


----------



## Ramzee (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(FOUNTAINEER @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> *I have a slot-2 m3 adapter and slot-1 cycle evolution.Â My goal is for the slot-1 to boot first without me having to press or hold any buttons at startup.* ... which flashme should i use..


Flashme_noauto or Flashme_stealth_noauto (if you what to keep the start up screen).

Normal Flashme boots to slot 2 (in nds mode) unless you press SELECT as you switch on.

Flashme_noauto boots to slot 1 unless you press SELECT as you switch on to boot slot 2 in nds mode.

See this guide first http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=33481 (it helped me).

My own choice for a M3DSS/M3 Lite was Flashme_noauto (remenber it must be installed from the slot 2 card, just use your slot 1 card as a passcard).


----------



## fiese_nase (Feb 15, 2016)

hello buddys. have anyone the version 8a? have search and don't find it. i need this for the nds lite and the standart version of flashme. thx.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 15, 2016)

fiese_nase said:


> hello buddys. have anyone the version 8a? have search and don't find it. i need this for the nds lite and the standart version of flashme. thx.


Kind of fitting the your post count is now 88mph since this bump is like the DeLorean time machine.


----------



## fiese_nase (Feb 15, 2016)

i know hahahaha


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 15, 2016)

fiese_nase said:


> hello buddys. have anyone the version 8a? have search and don't find it. i need this for the nds lite and the standart version of flashme. thx.


https://web.archive.org/web/20150811222744/http://home.comcast.net/~olimar/flashme/


----------



## fiese_nase (Feb 15, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/20150811222744/http://home.comcast.net/~olimar/flashme/


perfekt. the official page nice  thx very much


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2017)

*necro bump*
rip
the normal flashme is missing
guess ill stay with v3 for now


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 1, 2017)

Eix said:


> *necro bump*
> rip
> the normal flashme is missing
> guess ill stay with v3 for now



Found this on Filetrip:
https://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/other-files/download-v8a-flashme-f19885.html


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Found this on Filetrip:
> https://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/other-files/download-v8a-flashme-f19885.html


thanks!
im gona try this one out later!


----------

